# Really effective but so simple



## Helen Hawkins (Jul 1, 2011)

This video is not in English but is easy to follow
Love these rows of flowers




__ https://www.facebook.com/Mayerce/posts/1446434268992387


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Helen Hawkins said:


> This video is not in English but is easy to follow
> Love these rows of flowers
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/Mayerce/posts/1446434268992387


Thanks for posting . This is absolutely beautiful. As I am not an experienced crocheter (is that a word ...LOL) I cannot follow it but probably couldn't do it anyhow.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Thankyou Helen,that was beautiful.


----------



## Annekeetje (Apr 10, 2014)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Lovely. Would like to give it a try! Thanks.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

http://dearestdebi.com/crochet-flower-bud-headband

Choiyuk96 has just posted a link to Spring flowers. I think this is the stitch in English. Very pretty stitch!.


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Great link. Thanks.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

That is really nice and east to follow. She is a great instructor. Beautiful stitch. Thank you.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Really nice! I'm not the greatest crocheter but I think the video was very easy to follow. Once you get the hang of it I think this would make a lovely border on an afghan. Am thinking about it for the wedding afghan I'm starting for son and future DIL. Thanks for posting. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. I'm not a very good crocheter but would love to try this. Was not able to download the pattern.


----------



## glassbird (Jul 18, 2013)

Hi Helen, Very pretty. 
Thank you BarbaraBL for the link to the headband, love it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

And I was thinking of a floral border on one of those All in ones that so many knit--Might have to try combining things!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. Beautiful. I think my grand-daughter would love the hairband.


----------

